# [ Schafsherde im Aufbau ] (FSK 18)



## Konov (8. März 2008)

Schafhirte sucht mutige und motivierte Lämmer die den *Schlachtzug* nicht fürchten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dein Profil:

- *mindestens 18 Jahre*
- Charakter auf mindestens Level 62
- Interesse daran, *von Anfang an* einen Raid aufzubauen und sich in die Gildengemeinschaft einzubringen
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Onlinezeiten: Mehrfach in der Woche, 1 mal pro Woche Raidbereit
- Hilfsbereitschaft und ein gewisses Maß an Sozialkompetenz

Über uns:

- 2 erwachsene, hilfsbereite und erfahrene GIldengründer
- motivierendes Grundkonzept
- Forum & Teamspeak vorhanden
- Gildenbank vorhanden

Unser langfristiges Ziel:

*Speziell Raidanfängern* mit einer familiären Gemeinschaft eine Möglichkeit zum einfachen Raideinstieg zu bieten und aus der Raideinstiegs-Instanz "Karazhan" eine Schafweide machen. Auch mit dem Addon "Wrath of the Lich King" wird das Raiden bei uns Hauptthema sein.


Kontaktmöglichkeiten für Bewerber:

www.schafe.de.gg
Server EU-Shattrath, Spieler: "Konov" & "Kono"

Liebe Grüße,

Konov


----------



## Redtim (9. März 2008)

also ich versteh nie warum man 18sein muss um in ne gilde zukönnen -.-

schaut mal hier rein: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=21829


----------



## Konov (9. März 2008)

Redtim schrieb:


> also ich versteh nie warum man 18sein muss um in ne gilde zukönnen -.-
> 
> schaut mal hier rein: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=21829




Hi,

ich sage mal so: Die 18 Jahre sind eigentlich mehr ein Richtwert. Es geht bei diesem Richtwert nicht darum Leute die offiziell nicht volljährig, sind keine Chance zu geben, sondern viel mehr darum, die sogenannten "Kiddies" aus der Gilde fern zu halten. Das sieht natürlich jeder anders, es gibt auch Gilden die diesen "Kiddies" gern eine Plattform bieten.

Ich habe aber persönlich schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht und diese Kiddies waren in 90% aller Fälle unter 18 Jahren. Insofern hat es mehr statistische Beweggründe wenn man so will.

Diese Kiddies die ich kennengelernt habe, waren teils unzuverlässig, teils sehr emotional, was dann dazu führte dass z.B. Streit sofort eskalierte und sie die Gilde verlassen haben oder ähnliches. 

Wir suchen Leute auf die wir uns verlassen können, die wenigstens ehrlich sind, wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt und sie die Gilde wieder verlassen möchten und die auch Geduld und keine Itemgeilheit mitbringen.

Das war bei den oben genannten Kiddies nie gegeben. Von daher... "sicherheitshalber" und aus statistischen Gründen ab 18. Das heisst nicht, dass wir uns nicht auch mit Leuten hinsetzen die erst 16 oder 17 sind, und bereits die nötige Reife mitbringen - was ja in seltenen Fällen vorkommen soll. 

Gruß


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. März 2008)

zusatz:

ein weiterer grund beim alter, sind die eltern. wenn du 16 bist und mama sagt comp aus, dann hast du meist nicht viel wahl. wenn die gruppe/gilde dann vor einer ini steht oder bereits drin ist, ist die einfach am arsch.
mit 18 wohnt man entweder alleine, oder die eltern haben nicht mehr die macht, etwas zu verbieten.

für mich persönlich der wichtigste grund

wenn diese "freiheit" bei nicht volljährigen gegeben ist, und sie ein gewisses maß an sozialkompetenz verfügen, sind sie natürlich gerne gesehen

lg


----------



## Konov (11. März 2008)

Wir suchen immer noch Leute, der Aufbau ist voll im Rollen und jeder der dazubeitragen möchte, sei herzlichst eingeladen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2008)

Derzeit suchen wir bei den Schafen im Wolfspelz für unseren *Karazhan Raid* vorallem noch die folgenden Klassen:

*Hexenmeister
Krieger (off oder def)
Druiden (Heiler)
Priester (Heiler)
Paladine (Vergelter oder Heiler, aber optimalerweise auch Heiler)*


Alle anderen Klassen sind ebenfalls gern gesehen, auch die oben genannten mit anderen Talentverteilungen. 

*Bitte beachtet dass wir erst in 3-4 Wochen den ersten Run starten werden können, wenn alles glatt läuft. (Stand 12.03.08)*


----------



## Kono (shat) (17. März 2008)

/push


----------



## Kono (shat) (21. März 2008)

scheep ^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2008)

wir suchen weiterhin noch DD's und Heiler ab Level 70
der erste Karazhan-Raid findet am 07.04.08 statt.

www.schafe.de.gg

LG


----------



## Kono (shat) (14. April 2008)

neues Spiel, neues Glück
nachdem Konov in WOW-Ruhestand gegangen ist, suchen wir erneut Spieler

Ziel ist weiterhin, in einer netten, gemeinschaftlichen Runde, Karazhan und andere Instanzen unsicher zu machen. Alle Klassen und Rassen sind gerne gesehen, sofern sie die oben erwähnten Bedingungen erfüllen.

Ihr könnt euch unter www.schafe.de.gg bewerben
oder ingame Scrabbling oder Kono anschreiben


----------

